
Chinese State Hackers Suspected of Malicious Cyber Attack on U.S. Utilities - howard941
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/08/03/chinese-state-hackers-suspected-of-malicious-cyber-attack-on-u-s-utilities/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
The damage that could be caused by disrupting utilities in the middle of
winter is quite disconcerting to think about.

